

Google is 15 years old - danso
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/shortcuts/2013/sep/04/google-15-things-didnt-know-15th-birthday

======
whosbacon
Google was originally called BackRub... "Let me backrub that for you" just
doesn't sound as good.

